# Monthly Weather Resumo Gouda norte-Olanda () Abril 2010



## JWeerman (1 Mai 2010 às 20:20)

Menor temp min.: 1,9 • C (17 de abril 2010/07: 34 
horas) 
Maior temp min.: 13.1 • C (29 de abril 2010/06: 16 
horas) 
Avg. temp min. (Dia): 5,89 • C 
Avg. temp min. (Por hora): 5,82 • C 

Menor temperatura máxima. : 8.5 • C (1 2010/17 de Abril: 28 
horas) 
Maior temp max. 26,0 º C (29 de abril 2010/15: 16 
horas) 
Avg. temp max. (Horas): 15,95 º C. 
Avg. temp max. (Por hora): 15,70 • C 

A temperatura média (Abril 2010): 10,92 • C 
(Normal = 8,20 • C) 
A temperatura média (medido a cada hora): 10,29 
• C (média = 8,20 º C) 

Menor do ponto de orvalho medido (1,5 m): -1,5 "C (02 de abril 
2010/06: 28 horas) 
Maior ponto de orvalho medido (1,5 m): 12,3 • C (29 de abril 
2010/13: 16 horas) 

Menor temperatura emocional em abril de 2010: 

-1,6 "C (1,5 metros), (1 2010/12 de Abril: 28 horas) 

Dia com maior precipitação: 9,1 mm: 03 de abril de 2010; 
08:00 -20:00 hs) 

Dias com precipitação de 10 mm ou mais (0), mm (abril 
2010) 

Média e os dias: 4,9 mm. 

Precipitação abril de 2010: 29,4 milímetros. (Normal 
Gouda = 44,3 mm) 

Déficit de precipitação em 2010 Abril: 14,9 mm. (-33,63%) 

precipitação 2010 Total: 211,6 milímetros. (Normal 
Gouda = 226,9 milímetros.) (-6,74%) 

velocidade média do vento: 1,14 m / seg. 

Menos velocidade média do vento: 0,39 m / s (27 
2010/01 de Abril: 10 horas) 
(Sul) 

Máxima velocidade média do vento: 3,14 m / s (1 
2010 / 13 de Abril: 28 horas) 
(De oeste-sudoeste) 

Mais alto medido a velocidade do vento: 12,53 m / seg (um 
2010 / 13 de Abril: 28 horas) 
(6 Beaufort) 

média mais elevada velocidade do vento medidos em abril 
2010: 
6,81 metros por segundo. (4 Beaufort) 

Direção predominante do vento (graus): 157? 
(157,37?) 
Direção do vento predominante (regiões): Sul 
sudeste 

Menor pressão registrado: 999,4 hPa (01 de abril 
2010/00: 28 horas) 

Pressão mais alta registrada: 1036,8 hPa (09 de abril 
2010/12: 08 horas) 

pressão média do ar em abril de 2010: 1.020,85 Hpa 
pressão média do ar (medido a cada hora): 1.021,06 
Hpa 

Baixa umidade (1,5 m) em abril de 2010: 33% 
(25 2010/16 de Abril: 10 horas) 

Alta umidade (1,5 m) em abril de 2010: 87% 
(10 2010/09 de Abril: 08 horas) 

Média baixa umidade (1,5 m) Abril 
2010: 50% (50,37%) 

Média da umidade máxima (1,5 m) Abril 
2010: 79% (79,33%) 

umidade média (1,5 m) em abril de 2010: 65% 
(64,85) 

Avg. umidade (1,5 m) (por hora) abril de 2010: 
67% (66,67%) 

Número de dias quentes (> 20 º C): 5 

Cuja dia ensolarado (> 25 º C): 1 

Que dia tropical (> 30 º C): 0 


Número de noites de geada clara: 0 
Número de noites de geada moderada: 0 
Número de noites de geada: 0 
Número de noites de geada severa: 0 

Número de dias secos: 19 

Número de dias de chuva: 11 

Número de dias de chuva: 11 

Número de dias de neve: 0 

Número de dias com neve molhada: 0 

Número de dias de geada: 0 

Ijsregendagen Número: 0 

Número de dias de trovoada: 2 

Número de dias relâmpago: 0 

Número de dias de chuva: 1 

Número de dias que faltam: 1 

Número de dias de sol: 30 

Número de dias sem sol: 0 

As medições das 19,00 horas? 19.00. (Winter) 
As medições das 20,00 horas? 20.00. (DST) 

Estação meteorológica faz parte do Clube do tempo norte-Gouda 
Gouda. 
www.weerclubgouda.nl 

Links para outros sites Gouda Tempo: 

http://www.hogegouwe.nl/ 
kruyne http://www.xs4all.nl/ ~ / 
http://www.weerstationgouda.nl/ 
http://home.wanadoo.nl/pcdewaal/ 
http://coornhertgouda.nl/weather/Current_Monitor.h 
tm 
(Gymnasium Coornhert, em janeiro de Renesseplein, Gouda) 
http://www.testcentrumgouda.nl/weer/ (Novo) 

Imagem Tempo abril 2010 

Em uma noite e manhã de chuva? E 
granizo. À tarde, muito gradualmente seca 
vento. 
2 noites claras, sex dia ensolarado, bem 
aumentando gradualmente meio nuvens (e 
nuvens altas) à noite, das 19,30 horas 
chuva leve. 
3 Na noite, as nuvens de manhã muito 
(Stratocumulus), alguns à luz da manhã 
chuva, aguaceiros durante a tarde. Cerca de 16,30 
hora de uma tempestade à noite, um pesado 
chuva. 
4 Durante a noite, aguaceiros. A partir de 
chuva de manhã cedo em cluster. No 
alguma luz ao meio-dia de chuva chuveiros. Partir das 15.00 horas 
compensação. À noite, uma chuva leve alguns. 
5 Na noite e na manhã completamente construída 
Céu Limpo. Na clareira da tarde. 
6 Na noite e campos altocumulus manhã 
afastar-se gradualmente no período da manhã. No 
meio-dia nublado e ensolarado. À noite, alguns 
cirrostratusveldjes. 
7 noites claras. Sunny na parte da manhã e fora 
e, em seguida, algumas nuvens véu. À tarde 
aumentando as nuvens stratus, a partir de 16.00 horas. Em 
à noite, das 18,25 horas de luz períodos 
chuva. 
8 Na noite recuar chuva, seguido 
por estrato. Compensação em torno de 13,00, o Stratus 
tornando-se cumulus. Partir das 15.00 horas, e sem nuvens 
ensolarado. Limpar noite. 
9 Na noite e madrugada 
stratocumulus, cerca de 8,00 horas sair. Em seguida 
ensolarado (lotes de rastos) à tarde cerca de 
cúmulos. Limpar noite. 
10 Na noite ea névoa da manhã (visibility> 200 
metros), tornando-se em torno de 8,30 UUE Stratus. Para 
10:30 tornar-se cumulus Stratus. Livre 
tarde ensolarada. nuvens Cumulus à noite. 
11 Na noite de feitiços. Pela manhã 
Dom só muito mais tarde na aurora 
nuvens. Na tarde de nuvens pesadas, 
esclarecer a noite. Sex noite clara. 
12 noites claras. Sex dia brilhante, na 
middagcumuli. Pretty muito vento. 
13 Céu muito nublado, as nuvens ocasionais véu 
(Cirrus Cirrostratus /), mas agora e depois cumulus 
humulis. 
14 noites claras. Sex ensolarado durante o dia. 
Limpar noite. 
15 noites claras. Diurno de chuva e 
ensolarado. No final da tarde e cirrus 
material vulcânico da Islândia (a partir do norte 
direção). 
16 Clear noite. Na manhã temporariamente 
mais nuvens (stratocumulus, cumulus e cirrus). 
No início da tarde de compensação e forte 
Sex ensolarado. Limpar noite. 
17 noites claras. Sunny-a-dia e pouco 
vento. 
18 noites claras. Sunny-a-dia e pouco 
vento. 
19 Clear noite. Daytime ensolarado 
períodos, mas algumas nuvens baixas. 
20 Durante a noite e as nuvens de manhã. No 
tarde e à noite a luz do sol. 
Sunny períodos de 21, e stratocumulus 
cumulis. 
22 Durante a noite um monte de nuvens. Pela manhã 
alguns chuviscos. Na clareira da tarde. 
Limpar noite. 
23 Clear noite. Daytime ensolarado. Cirrus e 
virga. 
24 Clear noite. Sunny com dia 
Nuvens véu. 
25 Clear noite. No sol da manhã com 
Nuvens véu. À tarde as nuvens crescentes 
(Altocumulus) e, ocasionalmente, dom. À noite, cerca de 
19,25 horas de uma chuva leve. Então magias de sol. 
26 sex noite clara. nuvens durante o dia. 
Na tarde ensolarada e feitiços cumulus 
mid-cris. Limpar noite. 
27 Clear noite e nevoeiro. Daytime sex 
ensolarado e cris cumulis mid. 
28 noites claras. Sex dia ensolarado, 
Nuvens véu. Cirrocumulus nuvens à tarde e 
Cirrostratus. 
29 Durante a noite, períodos de claro e nublado. 
Na primeira manhã, períodos de sol mais tarde 
Nuvens aumentar. Na cobertura de nuvens à tarde. 
No início da noite, a pancadas de chuva muito leve. 
De 22,00 horas qualquer trovoadas em cluster. 
Cerca de 23,25 horas, com trovoada moderada / pesada 
chuva. 
Totalmente noite nublada 30 com alguns 
leve / moderada pancadas de chuva. Na parte da manhã alguns 
leve / moderada (cluster) de chuva. No 
Tarde (a partir de 13,30 horas) e gradualmente seca 
compensação e períodos de sol. Na primeira noite 
períodos de parcialmente nublado e ensolarada tarde 
Nuvens aumentar.


----------



## JWeerman (1 Mai 2010 às 20:22)

Menor temp min.: 1,9 • C (17 de abril 2010/07: 34 
horas) 
Maior temp min.: 13.1 • C (29 de abril 2010/06: 16 
horas) 
Avg. temp min. (Dia): 5,89 • C 
Avg. temp min. (Por hora): 5,82 • C 

Menor temperatura máxima. : 8.5 • C (1 2010/17 de Abril: 28 
horas) 
Maior temp max. 26,0 º C (29 de abril 2010/15: 16 
horas) 
Avg. temp max. (Horas): 15,95 º C. 
Avg. temp max. (Por hora): 15,70 • C 

A temperatura média (Abril 2010): 10,92 • C 
(Normal = 8,20 • C) 
A temperatura média (medido a cada hora): 10,29 
• C (média = 8,20 º C) 

Menor do ponto de orvalho medido (1,5 m): -1,5 "C (02 de abril 
2010/06: 28 horas) 
Maior ponto de orvalho medido (1,5 m): 12,3 • C (29 de abril 
2010/13: 16 horas) 

Menor temperatura emocional em abril de 2010: 

-1,6 "C (1,5 metros), (1 2010/12 de Abril: 28 horas) 

Dia com maior precipitação: 9,1 mm: 03 de abril de 2010; 
08:00 -20:00 hs) 

Dias com precipitação de 10 mm ou mais (0), mm (abril 
2010) 

Média e os dias: 4,9 mm. 

Precipitação abril de 2010: 29,4 milímetros. (Normal 
Gouda = 44,3 mm) 

Déficit de precipitação em 2010 Abril: 14,9 mm. (-33,63%) 

precipitação 2010 Total: 211,6 milímetros. (Normal 
Gouda = 226,9 milímetros.) (-6,74%) 

velocidade média do vento: 1,14 m / seg. 

Menos velocidade média do vento: 0,39 m / s (27 
2010/01 de Abril: 10 horas) 
(Sul) 

Máxima velocidade média do vento: 3,14 m / s (1 
2010 / 13 de Abril: 28 horas) 
(De oeste-sudoeste) 

Mais alto medido a velocidade do vento: 12,53 m / seg (um 
2010 / 13 de Abril: 28 horas) 
(6 Beaufort) 

média mais elevada velocidade do vento medidos em abril 
2010: 
6,81 metros por segundo. (4 Beaufort) 

Direção predominante do vento (graus): 157? 
(157,37?) 
Direção do vento predominante (regiões): Sul 
sudeste 

Menor pressão registrado: 999,4 hPa (01 de abril 
2010/00: 28 horas) 

Pressão mais alta registrada: 1036,8 hPa (09 de abril 
2010/12: 08 horas) 

pressão média do ar em abril de 2010: 1.020,85 Hpa 
pressão média do ar (medido a cada hora): 1.021,06 
Hpa 

Baixa umidade (1,5 m) em abril de 2010: 33% 
(25 2010/16 de Abril: 10 horas) 

Alta umidade (1,5 m) em abril de 2010: 87% 
(10 2010/09 de Abril: 08 horas) 

Média baixa umidade (1,5 m) Abril 
2010: 50% (50,37%) 

Média da umidade máxima (1,5 m) Abril 
2010: 79% (79,33%) 

umidade média (1,5 m) em abril de 2010: 65% 
(64,85) 

Avg. umidade (1,5 m) (por hora) abril de 2010: 
67% (66,67%) 

Número de dias quentes (> 20 º C): 5 

Cuja dia ensolarado (> 25 º C): 1 

Que dia tropical (> 30 º C): 0 


Número de noites de geada clara: 0 
Número de noites de geada moderada: 0 
Número de noites de geada: 0 
Número de noites de geada severa: 0 

Número de dias secos: 19 

Número de dias de chuva: 11 

Número de dias de chuva: 11 

Número de dias de neve: 0 

Número de dias com neve molhada: 0 

Número de dias de geada: 0 

Ijsregendagen Número: 0 

Número de dias de trovoada: 2 

Número de dias relâmpago: 0 

Número de dias de chuva: 1 

Número de dias que faltam: 1 

Número de dias de sol: 30 

Número de dias sem sol: 0 

As medições das 19,00 horas? 19.00. (Winter) 
As medições das 20,00 horas? 20.00. (DST) 

Estação meteorológica faz parte do Clube do tempo norte-Gouda 
Gouda. 
www.weerclubgouda.nl 

Links para outros sites Gouda Tempo: 

http://www.hogegouwe.nl/ 
kruyne http://www.xs4all.nl/ ~ / 
http://www.weerstationgouda.nl/ 
http://home.wanadoo.nl/pcdewaal/ 
http://coornhertgouda.nl/weather/Current_Monitor.h 
tm 
(Gymnasium Coornhert, em janeiro de Renesseplein, Gouda) 
http://www.testcentrumgouda.nl/weer/ (Novo) 

Imagem Tempo abril 2010 

1 Em uma noite e manhã de chuva? E 
granizo. À tarde, muito gradualmente seca 
vento. 
2 noites claras, sex dia ensolarado, bem 
aumentando gradualmente meio nuvens (e 
nuvens altas) à noite, das 19,30 horas 
chuva leve. 
3 Na noite, as nuvens de manhã muito 
(Stratocumulus), alguns à luz da manhã 
chuva, aguaceiros durante a tarde. Cerca de 16,30 
hora de uma tempestade à noite, um pesado 
chuva. 
4 Durante a noite, aguaceiros. A partir de 
chuva de manhã cedo em cluster. No 
alguma luz ao meio-dia de chuva chuveiros. Partir das 15.00 horas 
compensação. À noite, uma chuva leve alguns. 
5 Na noite e na manhã completamente construída 
Céu Limpo. Na clareira da tarde. 
6 Na noite e campos altocumulus manhã 
afastar-se gradualmente no período da manhã. No 
meio-dia nublado e ensolarado. À noite, alguns 
cirrostratusveldjes. 
7 noites claras. Sunny na parte da manhã e fora 
e, em seguida, algumas nuvens véu. À tarde 
aumentando as nuvens stratus, a partir de 16.00 horas. Em 
à noite, das 18,25 horas de luz períodos 
chuva. 
8 Na noite recuar chuva, seguido 
por estrato. Compensação em torno de 13,00, o Stratus 
tornando-se cumulus. Partir das 15.00 horas, e sem nuvens 
ensolarado. Limpar noite. 
9 Na noite e madrugada 
stratocumulus, cerca de 8,00 horas sair. Em seguida 
ensolarado (lotes de rastos) à tarde cerca de 
cúmulos. Limpar noite. 
10 Na noite ea névoa da manhã (visibility> 200 
metros), tornando-se em torno de 8,30 UUE Stratus. Para 
10:30 tornar-se cumulus Stratus. Livre 
tarde ensolarada. nuvens Cumulus à noite. 
11 Na noite de feitiços. Pela manhã 
Dom só muito mais tarde na aurora 
nuvens. Na tarde de nuvens pesadas, 
esclarecer a noite. Sex noite clara. 
12 noites claras. Sex dia brilhante, na 
middagcumuli. Pretty muito vento. 
13 Céu muito nublado, as nuvens ocasionais véu 
(Cirrus Cirrostratus /), mas agora e depois cumulus 
humulis. 
14 noites claras. Sex ensolarado durante o dia. 
Limpar noite. 
15 noites claras. Diurno de chuva e 
ensolarado. No final da tarde e cirrus 
material vulcânico da Islândia (a partir do norte 
direção). 
16 Clear noite. Na manhã temporariamente 
mais nuvens (stratocumulus, cumulus e cirrus). 
No início da tarde de compensação e forte 
Sex ensolarado. Limpar noite. 
17 noites claras. Sunny-a-dia e pouco 
vento. 
18 noites claras. Sunny-a-dia e pouco 
vento. 
19 Clear noite. Daytime ensolarado 
períodos, mas algumas nuvens baixas. 
20 Durante a noite e as nuvens de manhã. No 
tarde e à noite a luz do sol. 
Sunny períodos de 21, e stratocumulus 
cumulis. 
22 Durante a noite um monte de nuvens. Pela manhã 
alguns chuviscos. Na clareira da tarde. 
Limpar noite. 
23 Clear noite. Daytime ensolarado. Cirrus e 
virga. 
24 Clear noite. Sunny com dia 
Nuvens véu. 
25 Clear noite. No sol da manhã com 
Nuvens véu. À tarde as nuvens crescentes 
(Altocumulus) e, ocasionalmente, dom. À noite, cerca de 
19,25 horas de uma chuva leve. Então magias de sol. 
26 sex noite clara. nuvens durante o dia. 
Na tarde ensolarada e feitiços cumulus 
mid-cris. Limpar noite. 
27 Clear noite e nevoeiro. Daytime sex 
ensolarado e cris cumulis mid. 
28 noites claras. Sex dia ensolarado, 
Nuvens véu. Cirrocumulus nuvens à tarde e 
Cirrostratus. 
29 Durante a noite, períodos de claro e nublado. 
Na primeira manhã, períodos de sol mais tarde 
Nuvens aumentar. Na cobertura de nuvens à tarde. 
No início da noite, a pancadas de chuva muito leve. 
De 22,00 horas qualquer trovoadas em cluster. 
Cerca de 23,25 horas, com trovoada moderada / pesada 
chuva. 
Totalmente noite nublada 30 com alguns 
leve / moderada pancadas de chuva. Na parte da manhã alguns 
leve / moderada (cluster) de chuva. No 
Tarde (a partir de 13,30 horas) e gradualmente seca 
compensação e períodos de sol. Na primeira noite 
períodos de parcialmente nublado e ensolarada tarde 
Nuvens aumentar.[/QUOTE]


----------

